# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  n00bslife Workbook

## n00bf0rlyf3

Hi, I'm 14 and I'm working on DILD, MILD, and now DEILD. I have great recall most nights.
1-2 dreams on school nights and 2-4 dreams on weekends. I made this workbook for the competitions to challenge myself, thanks for reading

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!

If you want to challenge yourself and compete a bit, join the competition  :smiley:  Here's the sign up thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...ad-6-a-131345/

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Thanks  :tongue2:  already signed up!

----------


## Matte87

Okay cool! It'll boost your LD rate for sure.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

I was reading a guide last night and then I had a good ld. I tried shooting flames but they didnt show up. I moved a person with TK , was flying and then I conjured someone. pretty good for my 3rd one

----------

